# McClelland Mature Virginia #24



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I must start this post by stating up front that this has been one of my top favorite blends from the first time I smoked it. It isn't new to me, but I am smoking some from 2002 which is the most aged sample I've had by far. 

That said, this is a very consistent blend and I commend McClelland for it. I've smoked new tins and though this sample is a bit smoother and rounded out, it is not far off from what I'm used to.

A typical McClelland broken flake, mostly dark with some light streaks. The presentation in the tin is top notch and makes my mouth water. As with most McC flakes, I nearly always rub it out (exception being if I smoke outside).

For whatever reason, I've always found this blend to have much less of the typical McClelland aroma in the tin - and for that reason I really must recommend it highly to anyone who has been turned off by that in the past but haven't tried this blend.

In my opinion, this simple blend is sublime. I don't know Drama leaf well enough to say much about it, but it is in complete harmony with the VAs here producing an interesting and tasty blend with a medium flavor profile (but more to the full side of medium, I'd say). One of the things I like most about this is that it isn't always the same from bowl to bowl or even puff to puff. At times I get amazing sweetness, at times some subtle smokiness, at times buttery. The smoke is smooth and soft on the palate. Great room note (my GF likes it, win).

5/5 stars. To me this is close to bliss in pipe tobacco. Excellent leaf and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I'll have to add this to my list.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I really enjoy this one as well. The short, little flakes with their pungent oriental aroma aways bring a smile to my face. 

#24 differs greatly from Drama Reserve, with the DR being more sweet and light (a great blend to focus on the qualities of the Drama leaf.) The brown VA in #24 tend to bring out the salty/tangy angle of this particular oriental. Even before I read the TR review, I noticed the distinct extra virgin olive oil taste/mouthfeel. 

Superb!

Thanks for your take on this wonderful blend.


----------

